# Uber X+ End Of Select & Black?



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Smart move Uber! Get rid of Select because all these guys do is try & spill customers to their own bookings website! Why else would you drive a nice car for those rates? Some are crazy or lonely I spose...


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Smart move Uber! Get rid of Select because all these guys do is try & spill customers to their own bookings website! Why else would you drive a nice car for those rates? Some are crazy or lonely I spose...


Please reply to this thread !

The author appears to have a strong need to get attention in any way possible.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hugh G said:


> Please reply to this thread !
> 
> The author appears to have a strong need to get attention in any way possible.
> View attachment 275643


Loooolllll... Only replying coz you posted this... Priceless... Loooolllll


----------

